# Help me decide what Chapter to use.



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

I have been collecting Marines since I started the hobby, and I have under the years gathered marines from several different chapters, but none of these strike forces or whatever we should call them pass the thousand point limit. No, most of them are a squad, nothing more. 

But no I want to settle with a single Chapter, build it up to a large force. But I cant decide what chapter. I would probably go with Imperial Fists, but I suck at painting yellow. I suck a lot at painting yellow. Then we had the White Scars, pretty awesome I thought. Guess if I thought the same after having ruined a couple of models, eh? Then we have the Salamanders! Coal black skin, damn amazing, I suck at painting skin! Easy solution! I like their color scheme and fluff, but then I heard that they prefer not to use Assault Squads and Land Speeders. And here I am with a Vanguard Veteran squad. 

Then I thought, hey, there is always the place known as Heresy Online! So I thought that I do let the members of Heresy suggest what chapter I could collect! And after a few dozen suggestions I might make a poll and take the one with most votes or something. Who knows. 

Or... 

If you can convince me to start a chapter here and now I will rep you.


----------



## turel2 (Mar 2, 2009)

Start with a codex choice first.
Blood Angels, Space wolves, Vanilla Space marines, Black Templars, Dark Angels.

You could always start your own custom SM chapter also.


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

well buddy I have a large salamander army that include assault squads. So the fluff says this who cares use it anyway think of how unfluffy daemons are now.

Anyway Do something totally orirginal. Here is a link to my CSM army the soulless may be it will give some inspiration as to waht you can do with maybe even a salamander successor.
P.S. I know its a chaos army but you can always draw inspiration anywhwre.


http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=84396


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

turel2 said:


> Start with a codex choice first.
> Blood Angels, Space wolves, Vanilla Space marines, Black Templars, Dark Angels.
> 
> You could always start your own custom SM chapter also.


I am going with the "standard" Codex: Space Marines. 

I would prefer an already established GW Chapter for once, cause if I go homebrew I will be sitting in front of my comp for the next 50 hours. So thats the last resort.


----------



## VX485 (Feb 17, 2011)

Like turel2 said pick a dex (i'm assuming you'll go with vanilla marines seeing how all your examples come from thier book). 

Blood Ravens - easy enough scheme along with some interesting fluff

Raven Guard/Iron hands - never seen them fielded on the table.

Crimson Fists - Succesor chapter to the IF

Salamanders - Easy enough scheme and i'v found that painting dark skin is alot easier than light skin tones.

All i can think of right now, hope it helps


----------



## turel2 (Mar 2, 2009)

List of SM chapters lots of ideas and colour schemes.


----------



## High_Seraph (Aug 28, 2009)

go with ultramarines.


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Black Typhoons - all the work's done for you!
http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=85065

If not I would say Raven Guard or Crimson Fists


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

VX485 said:


> Like turel2 said pick a dex (i'm assuming you'll go with vanilla marines seeing how all your examples come from thier book).
> 
> Blood Ravens - easy enough scheme along with some interesting fluff
> 
> ...






turel2 said:


> List of SM chapters lots of ideas and colour schemes.


Checked that one earlier today. Could not come to a decision.


----------



## Grokfog (May 4, 2009)

I'm starting my own Space Marine chapter today in fact! The Knights of the Emperors Tears. Colour is either going to be ice blue or codex grey with hawk turquoise details. They'll use standard codex astartes markings (red helmets on sergeant etc), but are going to be a bike based chapter


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

I say go for a DIY Chapter.
No need to worry about the Background/Fluff for them right now or even at all if you don't want to.

And there are plenty of colour combinations that you can use.
If i recall correctly: You play DC. Use the Army painter. FoK's AP is better if you have that otherwise i can provide a few schemes for you given specific colours or just random ones.

SGMAlice


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

SGMAlice said:


> I say go for a DIY Chapter.
> No need to worry about the Background/Fluff for them right now or even at all if you don't want to.


But the fluff is the most important part for me! Could not live with myself if I did not write some for my army. 



SGMAlice said:


> And there are plenty of colour combinations that you can use.
> If i recall correctly: You play DC. Use the Army painter. FoK's AP is better if you have that otherwise i can provide a few schemes for you given specific colours or just random ones.
> 
> SGMAlice


I tend to use the SM painter on, well, you-know-where.


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

Doelago said:


> But the fluff is the most important part for me! Could not live with myself if I did not write some for my army.


Then don't worry about it straight away. Consider the options first then work on it at your own pace rather than rushing it



Doelago said:


> I tend to use the SM painter on, well, you-know-where.


Ah, well that works too.

SGMAlice


----------



## turel2 (Mar 2, 2009)

As SGMAlice says take your time choosing.


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

I've been thinking about doing my own DIY Chapter to get myself a Red/White colour scheme for the Blood Angels that I like. 

The last time I made a DIY chapter was when I but a child though, I made a successor to the Blood Angels, Red/Black quartered colour scheme, Kitbashed up my own Chapter Master from the Azreal Model (replacing his plasma pistol so he was holding an open booK). I called my Chapter the Black Templars, so I don't really think I can simply dig them back out now sadly.


----------



## Maidel (Jun 28, 2009)

IVe got a suggestion.

You like Imperial fists?

How about I show you a really simple way of painting yellow, then you get your first choice AND an easy paint scheme?

The first one is the 'basic' version and the second one is an example of how far you can take the paint scheme.

White Spray undercoat
1 coat of yellow wash/ink (I used ink, washes will probably need a couple more)
1 Coat of flesh wash (a brown wash, take your pick, badab brown might even work)
Sunburst yellow to highlight.










This one has way more steps and highlights and another shade or two, but the process is the same:


----------



## EwokDwf (Apr 13, 2011)

well you can always go in my opionion the best 2 space marine chapters ever the ultarmarines or space wolves i have both and they rule

may i also suggest before you do anything read the codex's and then go out and read the books there are books focused on each on there called ombnious or what ever and read them thats how i decided i was where you where i wanted to do a space marines so i built a army didnt paint it then i got stuck on decided so i got the codexs and read them and loved all of them but still got stuck so what did i do i got the books read each book and i relized that reading the explotes of each chapter i liked the ultarmarines and space wolves


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

easy way out, just do a multi-chapter crusade. have a few squads from a certain chapter and change it up whenever you get bored.

this way you can keep your assault marines/speeders.


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

I say do whatever you wanna do hell make pink sparkly twilight happy BA if ya wnat its your army.


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

Just because sallies don't utilise assault squads often, doesn't mean they don't use them. Vulkan +speeders seems like it'd be a nice combination tbh.

Sallies have a crap ton of awesome fluff to play with, some established characters, a new dreadnought unit from IA....plus they are friendly, amicable chaps who like to set stuff on fire. What's not to like?

However if i cannot turn you to the dark-skinned side, i'd recommend the following chapters, because they are awesome:

Sons of Medusa - Awesome










Storm lords - Awesome


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

I almost made sons of medusa my first 40k army instead I went with BA...

Mortifactors are awsome too


----------



## Uber Ork (Aug 23, 2010)

This is easy... orks. 

No I jest _* no really you should play orks *_


I too would say Imperial Fists are the coolest, followed by Salamanders, _but you should really play orks_. 

Yellow is a tough color to paint, but there's a lot of sweet recipes out there on the net if you're interested. Salamanders would be way easier, and you seem to like them. _ Orks man, play orks!_ I would go with them. 

1.) They have a rock hard character
2.) They have a sweet color scheme 
_2.5) Orks! PLAY ORKS!_
3.) Dark skin tones are easier to paint than lighter ones
4.) As to not liking land speeders and assault marines, they're a codex chapter which means they'll use both. Pg. 106 and 120 in the SM dex shows they use Land speeders and pg 113 shows an example of a salamander assault marine. As a codex chapter each of their front line battle companies should have two assault squads as part of its structure.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Varakir said:


> Sons of Medusa - Awesome
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would pick the Storm Lords if it was not for the white half... 

But I think I can manage to paint a white helmet of the Sons of Medusa. :victory:

Expect a bunch of rep to arrive soon.


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

Doelago said:


> I would pick the Storm Lords if it was not for the white half...
> 
> But I think I can manage to paint a white helmet of the Sons of Medusa. :victory:


Well, glad to be of service :biggrin:

They have great fluff and a gorgeous colour scheme, good luck with them! :victory:


----------



## Uber Ork (Aug 23, 2010)

Wait... so does that mean you _wont_ be playing orks? :laugh:

Sons of Medusa are pretty cool. At one time I kicked around starting an army of either SoM's or the Aurora chapter (which is also nice and green). The only thing that stopped me is I didn't want to free hand paint all those shoulder pads! 








...

















...










The cool thing about the Aurora chapter anyway, is that GW has shoulder pads for them...


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Play Salamanders if you like them. Just because they tend not to use many Land Speeders or Assault Squads doesn't render your army unfluffy by having one unit with jump packs. Salamanders are still a Codex Chapter after all.


----------



## Maidel (Jun 28, 2009)

Katie Drake said:


> Play Salamanders if you like them. Just because they tend not to use many Land Speeders or Assault Squads doesn't render your army unfluffy by having one unit with jump packs. Salamanders are still a Codex Chapter after all.


Well that's debatable seeing as how they only have 7 companies (7th being scouts) with about 120 marines in each...


----------



## Uber Ork (Aug 23, 2010)

Maidel said:


> Well that's debatable seeing as how they only have 7 companies (7th being scouts) with about 120 marines in each...


Well the Space Marine Codex says this on Pg 24 in the section about "Codex Chapters"


> _...this is the tale of the Ultramarines, and all those who follow their example._


The section then goes on to give examples of color schemes and short descriptions about these codex chapters, of which the Salamanders are covered on Pg. 26. So while they don't adhere to the codex 100% (i.e. they have 120 marines per company instead of 100; with 1 vet, 3 battle, 2 reserve, and 1 scout companies for a total of 7 instead of 10) ...they're still considered a codex chapter, and therefore have access to and use the equipment found in Codex Space Marines.


The Lexicanum article on them says... 


> _In an interesting example of juxtaposition, however, the fluctuating gravity of Nocturne makes training with certain units such as Land Speeders and Bikes difficult, therefore the chapter makes little use of them_


_"makes little use of them"_ doesn't mean they make no use of them.


Lexicanum also has this about the make up of their battle companies as taken from "Fires of War" by Nick Kyme...


> _*Battle Companies - second through fourth companies *
> Squads: 7 Tactical Squads, 3 Devastator Squads, 2 Assault Squads
> Support: Dreadnoughts, Rhinos, Bike squads, Land Speeders_



In addition to this, I already gave the page numbers in the SM dex in a previous post that show examples of a Salamander assault marine and land speeder + a sample Salamander force which includes a land speeder in it.


Codex armageddon when laying out the force organization on Pg 26 says this...
_



*FAST ATTACK*
0-1 Salamanders Assault Squad; 0-1 Salamanders Bike Squadron; 
0-1 Scout Bike Squadron; 0-1 Land Speeder Squadron**;
0-1 Land Speeder Tornado**; 0-1 Land Speeder Typhoon**

**You may take either a Land Speeder Squadron, a Land Speeder Tornado, or a Land Speeder Typhoon, but not more than one choice of Land Speeder

Click to expand...

_So while this was 2 codex editions ago, you can see even then, when the Salamanders 1st had a playable army, that they made use of Assault Squads and Land Speeders.





In light of all this, I would echo what Katie Drake said, if you're drawn towards Salamanders... by all means you should feel free to bring the units you want to the table. :victory:


----------



## turel2 (Mar 2, 2009)

Go Salamanders. They are a codex army and can use any codex equipment. They can field anything from the codex, Its just that they tend to favour certain things. 
Its like the BA favour assault troops, but you can field devastators.


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

Dude the SoM are great choice not many do them and they have a green scheme as well


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

I`m with Maidel. If you like the IF, you should go with them. His technique works well, but if you haven`t the patience for that I can suggest a few simpler methods for painting yellow. You can see how it turns out in my project log if you haven`t seen it already. 










It`s a kind of dirtyish yellow, achievable in three stages, or two if you don`t mind extra dirtyishness.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Serpion5 said:


> I`m with Maidel. If you like the IF, you should go with them. His technique works well, but if you haven`t the patience for that I can suggest a few simpler methods for painting yellow. You can see how it turns out in my project log if you haven`t seen it already.


Link, eh?


----------



## C'Tan Chimera (Aug 16, 2008)

Trust me man, go with the Salamanders. While I'm not big on the Marines from a gameplay perspective, I almost exclusively love the Salamanders chapter. Between the attractive colorscheme, the excuse to go all out pyrotechnic and the nifty fluff, I have a hard time finding a way find things to hold against them. 

Maybe you dislike the lack of speeders and assault squads, but breaking away from a more traditional approach to building a force might wind up being appealing.


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

I can't help but feel that if you are inclined towards painting green, perhaps your name should in fact be Alpharius?


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

Iraqiel said:


> I can't help but feel that if you are inclined towards painting green, perhaps your name should in fact be Alpharius?


Careful he may in fact be the real Alpharius. word has it that he somewhere in the warp lurking on the forums just waiting to strike at any moment..


----------



## turel2 (Mar 2, 2009)

TheSpore said:


> Careful he may in fact be the real Alpharius. word has it that he somewhere in the warp lurking on the forums just waiting to strike at any moment..


I'm Alpharius!!


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

turel2 said:


> I'm Alpharius!!


[Executes Alpahrius for heresy] 

He was Alpharius, right? 

Back on topic, I am currently actually leaning towards the "Iron Snakes". Still not sure how I should make an army of them. (Looks at the five unpainted Vanguard veterans on the shelf.)


----------



## Pssyche (Mar 21, 2009)

What is the colour palette that you are most comfortable using?
Bearing in mind you'll be painting it lots and lots of times it would be pointless picking a set of colours that you struggle to get looking right, even in small doses.

So if you can't paint, let's say Red, to your satisfaction then forget it. Don't even think about Blood Angels, Excorcists et al irrespective of your love of their fluff. You'll just end up giving up on them !nd you'll be further away than ever from a completed army.

But, let's say you're good with Green, then start looking into the fluff behind Dark Angels, Salamanders et al. 


You're much better off going with a colour scheme you know you can paint at the outset than finding out you're struggling and lose interest halfway through your second squad.
As for the fluff, all that'll start to fall into place when you start to see a large, cohesively painted force nearing completion.


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

*DEATH GUARD* 

You know it makes sense :biggrin:


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Hintark Angels:Hint

ahem...


----------

